# Heating a 2 foot viv



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

I've just ordered a 2ft viv for my western hognose, but I'm worried about getting a good gradient in the limited space. He's currently in a 3ft with a reptile radiator and temps are 35 on the hot side, down to 26/7 on the cool side. Does anyone have any advice as to whether the radiator is going to be too powerful for the smaller viv? If so, would a ceramic be better?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I would not use a radiator or a ceramic for a viv that small.
I have quite a number of 24" wooden vivs and it is true they retain heat rather well.
I use 20W Lucky Reptile mini halogen lights on thermostats and these are perfect (they NEED thermostats though otherwise they can overheat).
I would also allow the cool side to drop a few degrees lower than that, I would aim foe 22-24C on the cool side. The basking surface is fine at 35C but you do not want the ambient temps that high. A nice flat dark stone (slate is ideal) beneath the halogen is brilliant as it will warm up and provide a basking surface that the snake can sit under if it wants to, or on top of. it will also retain heat for a few hours after lights out.


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you, I thought that may be the case. Will he not get cold from having no heat overnight? The room where he's kept can get quite cool? (not sure of exact room temperature, but I can feel a chill)


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Dandridge said:


> Thank you, I thought that may be the case. Will he not get cold from having no heat overnight? The room where he's kept can get quite cool? (not sure of exact room temperature, but I can feel a chill)


Room temperature will be fine as long as you are not somewhere particularly cold, my reptile room is generally around 23C this time of year at night without any supplemental heating. I would not be worried as long as it does not go below about 18-20C. The residual heat from the basking rocks after lights out also will last an hour or two and it can use this. If you want more you can use a small 5w heat mat on one side for a localised warm area. I do this in some of my enclosures.


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Brilliant, thanks. Will a pulse stat be alright for lighting or do I need to buy a dimmer one?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Dandridge said:


> Brilliant, thanks. Will a pulse stat be alright for lighting or do I need to buy a dimmer one?


You will need a dimmer stat, otherwise you will get a strobe light effect with the halogen.


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Thrasops said:


> You will need a dimmer stat, otherwise you will get a strobe light effect with the halogen.


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dandridge said:


> Thank you, I thought that may be the case. Will he not get cold from having no heat overnight? The room where he's kept can get quite cool? (not sure of exact room temperature, but I can feel a chill)


Western hogs come from deserts & prairies in the US where it gets quite chilly overnight, so he'll be fine.


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you both. After looking at all the options and chatting with some others on my facebook group, I think I'm going to go with a dhp on a dimming stat that I can leave on. It seems like the best option for both of us


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dandridge said:


> Thank you both. After looking at all the options and chatting with some others on my facebook group, I think I'm going to go with a dhp on a dimming stat that I can leave on. It seems like the best option for both of us


I would have it on a timer to switch it off overnight- night heat will be superfluous & will cost you unnecessarily high electricity bills.


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

wilkinss77 said:


> I would have it on a timer to switch it off overnight- night heat will be superfluous & will cost you unnecessarily high electricity bills.


I may just turn it down to give him a bit of warmth and reassess over the summer when it's warmer. Just been measuring the temps in my living room and it's currently 16 degrees in here. Unfortunately, it's just the way my house is and the only room I can have him in because of my cats


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dandridge said:


> I may just turn it down to give him a bit of warmth and reassess over the summer when it's warmer. Just been measuring the temps in my living room and it's currently 16 degrees in here. Unfortunately, it's just the way my house is and the only room I can have him in because of my cats


It will be fine to turn it off at night- the American deserts & prairies get pretty chilly at night with frosts at times, a bit like the conditions for leopard geckos.


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

wilkinss77 said:


> It will be fine to turn it off at night- the American deserts & prairies get pretty chilly at night with frosts at times, a bit like the conditions for leopard geckos.


I'll give it a go then. Can you tell that I'm a first time snake owner? 😣


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dandridge said:


> I may just turn it down to give him a bit of warmth and reassess over the summer when it's warmer. Just been measuring the temps in my living room and it's currently 16 degrees in here. Unfortunately, it's just the way my house is and the only room I can have him in because of my cats


No, turn it off. 
Where they come from gets very cold at night. And they are a temperate species, they are quite capable of being left unheated overnight.
When I was breeding western and Mexican hogs, they never had heat overnight.
The other issue is that if you are using a heat source that also produces light, you then deprive the snake of a dark period.
Give 12 or 14 hours heat and light, then off overnight.
16 degrees is fine for night time. And don't forget, the viv will retain a fair amount of warmth in any case once the heater is off.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dandridge said:


> I'll give it a go then. Can you tell that I'm a first time snake owner? 😣


Yes! Honestly, there is nothing to worry about, the advice we are all giving you is spot on


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks, I always get great advice on here. I'm picking up a BEL Royal tomorrow, so will probably be haunting those boards too!


----------



## tyuhasd (Aug 6, 2021)

I generally use a conventional radiator to heat the terrarium.


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

tyuhasd said:


> I generally use a conventional radiator to heat the terrarium.


Thanks. I've been using the DHP for about 2 weeks now and it appears to be working great. Temperatures are good and holding and he seems to like it because he basks under it


----------

